# Gigio:"Milan? Sempre legato, ma poi parlo".



## admin (12 Luglio 2021)

Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Il fatto che non avesse capito che parando era vinta é emblematico della sua intelligenza


----------



## Andris (13 Luglio 2021)

ah di notte e a puntate.
aspettiamo la prossima


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Ma lasciaci in pace e vattene a Parigi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (13 Luglio 2021)

.


----------



## Milo (13 Luglio 2021)

Dopo la beffa perlomeno non sputa sul Milan, almeno quello. Ma resto amareggiatissimo


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



pensa di far paura a qualcuno?
pallone d'oro via a parametro zero, da raccontare ai nipotini...


----------



## danjr (13 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2380221 ha scritto:


> pensa di far paura a qualcuno?
> pallone d'oro via a parametro zero, da raccontare ai nipotini...



Io penso si riferisse anche al fatto che parlerà di dove andrà, non mi sembravano minacce. Però detto da uno che non sa contare fino a 5 tutto può essere


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380212 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non avesse capito che parando era vinta é emblematico della sua intelligenza



È così intelligente che dopo 2 mesi a Parigi chiamerà Maldini per chedergli: ma quando giochiamo contro la juve?


----------



## Baba (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Bigul, te se un bigul!!!


----------



## Walker (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".


Mah, certo che andare a Parigi con la targa di miglior giocatore del torneo potrebbe alimentare ulteriormente i potenziali dissapori in spogliatoio, specie ovviamente con Navas, che già non l'aveva presa bene riguardo il suo arrivo...
Goditi le tue vacanze Dollar, che dopo arriveranno le rogne...


----------



## SoloMVB (13 Luglio 2021)

Poi parlerà,intanto diamo tempo al verro di preparare ciò che bisogna dire.Ps: ma questo come farà ad imparare il francese e l'inglese?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (13 Luglio 2021)

Mino oggi ha mal di gola, poi parlo...


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Luglio 2021)

28Maggio2003;2380242 ha scritto:


> Mino oggi ha mal di gola, poi parlo...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Temo che le parole di Donnarumma non faranno piacere. Vedremo, ma mi immagino quale sarà la sostanza del suo discorso.

Intanto è idolo nazionale e a detta di molti (non solo in Italia) il miglior portiere del mondo, percio mi sa che quelli che finiranno adesso in cattiva luce saremo noi.

Detto questo, da tifoso del Milan sono curioso di sapere cosa ha da dire ma mi interessa poco. Il Milan sopravvive a tutto, si guarda avanti, Donnarumma è il passato.


----------



## Route66 (13 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2380257 ha scritto:


> Temo che le parole di Donnarumma non faranno piacere. Vedremo, ma mi immagino quale sarà la sostanza del suo discorso.
> 
> Intanto è idolo nazionale e a detta di molti (non solo in Italia) il miglior portiere del mondo, percio mi sa che quelli che finiranno adesso in cattiva luce saremo noi.
> 
> Detto questo, da tifoso del Milan sono curioso di sapere cosa ha da dire ma mi interessa poco. Il Milan sopravvive a tutto, si guarda avanti, Donnarumma è il passato.



Gary penso sia inutile sperare di sapere cosa abbia da dire perchè non parlerà o cmq non gli faranno fare nessuna conferenza stampa con domande libere e magari scomode....non sarebbe in grado di rispondere.
Ho visto in diretta l'intervista con DiMarzio ed ha ripetuto a nastro gli stessi concetti scritti nel virgolettato sopra non una parola in più.
Sara la solita intervista a "cuore aperto" con testo già scritto sul giornale personale di Mino.
Sarei molto curioso invece di sapere la versione della società e di Paolo in particolare ma anche qui temo non avremo nulla di chè....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



 questo non sapeva manco fosse il rigore decisivo e poi ci si meraviglia se questo viene comandato come un burattino da raiola e il cugino


----------



## Giofa (13 Luglio 2021)

Route66;2380267 ha scritto:


> Gary penso sia inutile sperare di sapere cosa abbia da dire perchè non parlerà o cmq non gli faranno fare nessuna conferenza stampa con domande libere e magari scomode....non sarebbe in grado di rispondere.
> Ho visto in diretta l'intervista con DiMarzio ed ha ripetuto a nastro gli stessi concetti scritti nel virgolettato sopra non una parola in più.
> Sara la solita intervista a "cuore aperto" con testo già scritto sul giornale personale di Mino.
> Sarei molto curioso invece di sapere la versione della società e di Paolo in particolare ma anche qui temo non avremo nulla di chè....



Letta così sembra davvero che non parla ora perché non gli sono state fornite le risposte, sul non aver capito di aver vinto dal &#8220;miglior portiere del mondo&#8221; è piuttosto grave. Riguardo la società, giusto o sbagliato, Maldini ha detto quello che doveva, si è scelto un profilo basso per lasciare tranquillo ragazzo e ambiente, un atteggiamento se vogliamo signorile ma che qualcuno può leggere come debole. Credo che se non arrivassero bordate da Raiola da Maldini non usciranno ulteriori parole su Gigio


----------



## Manue (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



È che qualsiasi cosa dirai non sarà sicuramente farina del tuo sacco, 
ma dichiarazioni ben concordate con il tuo agente.

L'unica verità è che non hai avuto la volontà di restare al Milan.

Potrai anche dirmi che tu avresti rinnovato dopo il campionato, ma con l'annuncio di Magnan il Milan aveva fatto la sua scelta, 
che non cambierà nulla sull'idea che ho di te, ossia che sei ti fai trattare da burattino dal tuo agente.

Sei sempre quello che ha risposto a Maldini "parla con il mio agente" quando tentò di parlarti.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2380219 ha scritto:


> Dopo la beffa perlomeno non sputa sul Milan, almeno quello. Ma resto amareggiatissimo



Aspetta,aspetta.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Ormai è la creatura perfetta di raiola, quella che meglio gli è riuscita a sua immagine e somiglianza.

Meno male che ci siamo separati.
Spiace che ci incroceremo in nazionale e spiace che questo mondo sporco lo difenda e lo tuteli.
Nel calcio non esiste più codice etico, non esistono valori, non esiste educazione e donnarumma fa semplicemente rabbrividire per quanto sia diventato cinico, spietato , vuoto, arido.
Infinita tristezza.


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Luglio 2021)

Comunque sarebbe interessante sapere realmente come sono andate le cose, ogni tanto se i dirigenti parlassero non sarebbe male.


----------



## Devil man (13 Luglio 2021)

Cosa dirà di tanto interessante ? dichiarerà nuovamente il suo amore infinito per i Raiola's


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Talmente concentrato su se stesso e sul recitare il copione giusto che manco si è accorto che avevamo vinto. Spiace perdere un giocatore forte ma l'idea che un domani una persona del genere potesse magari infrangere il record di presenze di Maldini faceva rabbrividire... sicuramente a Milanello ci sarà un aria molto più serena senza di lui.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2021)

guarda un po' come l'Europeo ha ridato voce a questo secchio di melma


----------



## Miracle1980 (13 Luglio 2021)

Devil man;2380332 ha scritto:


> Cosa dirà di tanto interessante ? dichiarerà nuovamente il suo amore infinito per i Raiola's



Dirà che lui voleva pensarci fino a fine Giugno ma quando il Milan ha ufficializzato Maignan gli si è spezzato il cuore. Ha capito che la società aveva fatto la sua scelta e, a malincuore, ha deciso di farsi da parte.
Questo dirà.


----------



## Devil man (13 Luglio 2021)

Giuda Iscariota " Dio sarà sempre nel mio cuore "


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380212 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non avesse capito che parando era vinta é emblematico della sua intelligenza



Ahshshsh ma infatti posso capire un tifoso a casa ma lui è il suo lavoro cazxo


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Luglio 2021)

Route66;2380267 ha scritto:


> Gary penso sia inutile sperare di sapere cosa abbia da dire perchè non parlerà o cmq non gli faranno fare nessuna conferenza stampa con domande libere e magari scomode....non sarebbe in grado di rispondere.
> Ho visto in diretta l'intervista con DiMarzio ed ha ripetuto a nastro gli stessi concetti scritti nel virgolettato sopra non una parola in più.
> Sara la solita intervista a "cuore aperto" con testo già scritto sul giornale personale di Mino.
> Sarei molto curioso invece di sapere la versione della società e di Paolo in particolare ma anche qui temo non avremo nulla di chè....



Si molto probabile. Personalmente sono curioso per capire come sia andata la vicenda, ma me ne frega poco o nulla adesso.

Donnarumma è il portiere del PSG, quello del Milan è Maignan.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2380377 ha scritto:


> Si molto probabile. Personalmente sono curioso per capire come sia andata la vicenda, ma me ne frega poco o nulla adesso.
> 
> Donnarumma è il portiere del PSG, quello del Milan è Maignan.



Dirà che ha deciso di prendere un'altra strada per crescere ulteriormente e uscire da un ambiente che lo ho protetto ma ora gli stava stretto.
Dirà nulla di quello che ci aspettiamo o non aspettiamo.
Non lo dirà ma farà capire che lui oggi è troppo per il milan, che poi è la linea che raiola tiene da quando donnarumma aveva sedici anni.
Troppo, per noi è sempre stato troppo. Dice lui.

E noi complici servili e silenziosi del suo disegno diabolico.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2380212 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non avesse capito che parando era vinta é emblematico della sua intelligenza



A quanto pare ha fatto venire il dubbio a tantissimi italiani con la sua reazione. Io in primis ad una certa ho dubitato.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2380221 ha scritto:


> pensa di far paura a qualcuno?
> pallone d'oro via a parametro zero, da raccontare ai nipotini...



Non di certo perché è stato scaricato dalla società...
Mi auguro faccia male, ovviamente, ma il rammarico è tanto... Inutile scherzare sul discorso "pallone d'oro", non sarà il più forte ma comunque la caratura è quella, vediamo di non fare come i boriosi inglesi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2380433 ha scritto:


> Non di certo perché è stato scaricato dalla società...
> Mi auguro faccia male, ovviamente, ma il rammarico è tanto... Inutile scherzare sul discorso "pallone d'oro", non sarà il più forte ma comunque la caratura è quella, vediamo di non fare come i boriosi inglesi.



la società ha la responsabilità maggiore perchè lo ha gestito da schifo.

non colgo il paragone con gli inglesi.
comunque per me non è un top, mi spiace. visto anche all'europeo.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2380459 ha scritto:


> la società ha la responsabilità maggiore perchè lo ha gestito da schifo.
> 
> non colgo il paragone con gli inglesi.
> comunque per me non è un top, mi spiace. visto anche all'europeo.



Intendevo di non dare per scontato che non è un top e che non ci abbiamo rimesso, a perderlo.
Così come gli inglesi che si sentivano già la coppa in tasca. 
Mi fa piacere che comunque il giudizio sul portiere non influenzi quello (diciamo negativo) sulla società.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Luglio 2021)

Igniorante;2380469 ha scritto:


> Intendevo di non dare per scontato che non è un top e che non ci abbiamo rimesso, a perderlo.
> Così come gli inglesi che si sentivano già la coppa in tasca.
> Mi fa piacere che comunque il giudizio sul portiere non influenzi quello (diciamo negativo) sulla società.



ma sai non ho mica la sfera di cristallo, ma per me ci siamo liberati di un cancro tutto compreso.
a me come portiere non fa impazzire di certo.

come si muove il milan a me non piace in generale, e la vicenda donnarumma è stata uno scempio da galliani a maldini TUTTI compresi. ma arrivati a questo punto per me la scelta giusta era mollarlo, di certo qui non posso criticarli.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Luglio 2021)

Milo;2380219 ha scritto:


> Dopo la beffa perlomeno non sputa sul Milan, almeno quello. Ma resto amareggiatissimo



Potrebbe poi però sputare sui nostri dirigenti... attenzione!
Ho paura che la regia del maiale stia prevedendo tutto ciò! Scaricare tutta la responsabilità del mancato rinnovo a Maldini. Del resto delle trattative ci sarà poco di scritto e quindi a chi credere?


----------



## EmmePi (13 Luglio 2021)

SoloMVB;2380238 ha scritto:


> Poi parlerà,intanto diamo tempo al verro di preparare ciò che bisogna dire.Ps: ma questo come farà ad imparare il francese e l'inglese?



Il maiale avrà fatto inserire nel contratto la clausola che tutti i compagni di squadra e l'allenatore imparino l'italiano, "*c'est plus facile!*"


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2380210 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma a Sky:"In questi giorni parlerò di tutto. Quando mi dispiace essere andato via dal Milan. Poi parlerò di tutto questo. Sarò sempre legato ai colori rossoneri, poi parleremo di tutto il resto. Ora mi godo le vacanze. Sarò sempre un tifoso del Milan e gli auguro tutto il bene. Parlerò in seguito. L'ultimo rigore? Non ho esultato perchè non ho capito subito. Pallone d'oro? Non ci penso. Non ho proprio la testa. Non c'ho pensato".



Penso e spero che il "poi parlerò" si riferisca all'imminente annuncio del passaggio al Psg. D'altronde le dichiarazioni della società sul suo addio sono state molto concilianti, non credo voglia polemizzare lui, non sarebbe nemmeno nelle condizioni di farlo, visto il comportamento del suo clan...
Grandissimo portiere, grande europeo disputato ma direi anche basta di parlare di lui ora, si va avanti.
Devo ammettere però che le sue frasi affettuose sul Milan le ho gradite, a differenza del turco, nonostante il comportamento poco coraggioso tenuto in questi anni.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Luglio 2021)

Donnarumma non è una cima.
Il problema è il suo abbinamento con Raiola, sono convinto che con qualunque altro procuratore, perfino con Mendez, sarebbe rimasto o almeno andato via in altro modo.
Donnarumma si fida totalmente di Raiola, fortissimo in campo ma un ragionamento complesso probabilmente non lo sa fare.
Secondo me non gliene frega neanche più di tanto di prendere un paio di milioni in più, più facile che sogni di vincere tanti trofei e diventare il numero uno.

Comunque, come ho già scritto, non pretendevo da Donnarumma di diventare una bandiera di un Milan mediocre, non sono tanti a fare queste scelte.
Però se ne è andato nel modo peggiore... l'unica consolazione è che non è andato alla Juventus, ma non è detto che non ci andrà in futuro.

Poteva rinnovare, farsi un anno in Champions con il Milan e poi chiedere la cessione tra un anno, facendo guadagnare il Milan. Lui avrebbe preso uno stipendio più basso, ma secondo me non gliene frega più di tanto, è stato spinto da Raiola.

Comunque gli sgarbi si pagano, non vedo l'ora venga a San Siro con il pubblico, preparerò i pop corn.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2021)

claudiop77;2380672 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è una cima.
> Il problema è il suo abbinamento con Raiola, sono convinto che con qualunque altro procuratore, perfino con Mendez, sarebbe rimasto o almeno andato via in altro modo.
> Donnarumma si fida totalmente di Raiola, fortissimo in campo ma un ragionamento complesso probabilmente non lo sa fare.
> Secondo me non gliene frega neanche più di tanto di prendere un paio di milioni in più, più facile che sogni di vincere tanti trofei e diventare il numero uno.
> ...



Concordo abbastanza.

Secondo me non sono solo i soldi il movente, ma tutto l' insieme.

Diciamocelo chiaro: l' unica cosa che può far restare un campione al Milan in questo momento è l' attaccamento alla maglia ( cosa su cui noi però è difficile da comprendere totalmente, siamo "viziati" dagli anni in cui diventare bandiere del Milan era davvero semplice), ma dal punto di vista sportivo, un fuoriclasse sarebbe folle a stare da noi.
Firmare 5 anni per il Milan odierno, significa mettere da parte ogni sogno di vincere una CL nella propria carriera.

Quando sei un fuoriclasse del tuo ruolo a livello mondiale, a queste cose ci devi per forza pensare.

Sei tu società, che dovresti "fregare" il giocatore, dovresti almeno fargli credere il progetto sia ambizioso, ma da noi figurati, manco l' illusione.

Poi va beh, Raiola vorrà almeno fargli incassare 200 milioni da qui a fine carriera.


----------



## Route66 (13 Luglio 2021)

claudiop77;2380672 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma non è una cima.
> Il problema è il suo abbinamento con Raiola, sono convinto che con qualunque altro procuratore, perfino con Mendez, sarebbe rimasto o almeno andato via in altro modo.
> Donnarumma si fida totalmente di Raiola, fortissimo in campo ma un ragionamento complesso probabilmente non lo sa fare.
> Secondo me non gliene frega neanche più di tanto di prendere un paio di milioni in più, più facile che sogni di vincere tanti trofei e diventare il numero uno.
> ...



Mi sa che non dovremo attendere molto...vuoi non ritrovarti il PSG nel girone di Champions?
L'unica cosa che lo può salvare è un nuovo lockdown=stadi chiusi


----------

